# Planted tank and ich



## MckinneyFish (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a 55 gallon planted tank and I noticed a few of my fish have ich. It doesn't appear to be bad yet, only a few spots, but I would like to knock it out asap. My current fish are 3 tiger barbs, 3 mollies, a bristlenose pleco, and a clown loach. What is the best treatment for ich with live plants and these fish?

Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## newtchaplin (Oct 19, 2011)

just go to a pet store and buy the ick med, you can add it in the tank with your plants. I have done it twice to my tank and none of the plants got hurt. I use API liquid super ick cure. It turns the water blue for a day, but a light blue.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

I have used Coppersafe, but it can have some drawbacks. I like it, it's effective, and relatively mild (DO NOT OVERDOSE) but:
1) it will kill snails and other invertebrates
2) some plants are sensitive to it, I never had that problem, so I don't know which species are copper-sensitive. My swords certainly are not.
3) it will stay in the tank a while, see point #1

If you use Coppersafe, make certain you treat the replacement water and keep it in the tank about a month total. Some folks here prefer to increase temp and use salt. With plecostomus and plants, I avoid adding salt in my tank, but raising the temp a bit can be helpful.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I have had the best luck with Coppersafe. Do a 50% water change, then dose Coppersafe according to directions (1 tsp per 4 gallons). If the ich is bad I also raise the temp to 85F via warmer water at the water change and raising the heater setting. Leave the tank for 1 week, then lower the temp back to normal (by turning down the heater). Wait another 3 days and do the normal water change. I sometimes dose CS for the replacement water, but usually not.

I found plants are less affected, or not at all, if I do the water change first and do not use any fertilizers during treatment.

I have also had success with AquariSol, following much the same process. But this is more poteent, and my corys in particular definitely showed some stress. I have not seen that with CS.

Byron.


----------

